# Revenant Part 3



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

As requested, here is part 3 -

Revenant Part 3 -

The angry crowd surged towards the Angels of Vengeance, bloodlust and murderous intent blazing from their haunted eyes.

Sergeant Ben Corder’s vox crackled into life.

‘Get your men ready to move, the gates will only be open for a few seconds and for Terra’s sake, don’t let any of those things follow you in.’ Judge Vycara Whyte’s feminine but authoritative voice commanded.

The impregnable metal gates leading into the Courthouse Square began to open.

‘Move! Move! Move!’ Corder yelled to his men as the crowd set upon them.

The unarmed Marines were ferried through the metal gates first, as Corder, Flaxon and Groon held off the spearhead of the frenzied citizens. Again, their awesome power weapons turned their foes into little more then clouds of blood and shattered bodies. The impressive stature of the three Angels’ standing shoulder to shoulder fully covered the entrance way to the Courthouse Square, barring entry to the manic populace descending upon the gates.

The gate behind the three warriors began to shut slowly, they would have to make their move, the Marines knew that as soon as they retreated even two steps back, the horde would follow them through. If they stayed to defend the gate, they would last maybe an hour before the crowd finally overwhelmed them, the choice was clear.

Corder, Flaxon and Groon turned and ran into the Courthouse Square and joined their Brothers. With weapons and fists ready, the Marines anticipated the final onslaught as three hundred crazed citizens flooded into the square, the metal gates slamming shut behind them, slicing four people in half and removing limbs from an unknown number of insane followers.

Shots rang out from behind the Angels and the lunatic Drogranians were cut down in a hail of Stubber fire before their eyes. The shooting seemed to go on for hours but in reality was only a matter a seconds as the deadly projectiles slammed into the charging torsos of the maniacal crowd. Corder and the rest of his squad turned to trace the origin of the firepower and saw in the corner of the square, a lone Heavy Stubber blazing a constant stream of bullets from it’s fiery muzzle. The final stuttering bursts of the weapon signified the final neutralisation of the threat as the last remaining citizens fell to the ground dead.

Stepping out from behind the tripod mounted weapon, a tall muscular woman dressed in black leather strode confidently towards the Marines. Her long dark hair was tied in a ponytail fully exposing the attractive features of her feminine face and full lips. Her beautiful appearance was counter balanced by the authoritative boots, gloves and shoulder pads that marked her as someone in a position of power, the shining Judges’ badge upon her chest confirming her high status and rank.

‘Sergeant Corder?’ the Judge inquired.

‘That’s me. Judge Whyte I presume. What happened here?’ Corder replied, wiping blood from his face.

‘Let’s get your men inside and I will tell you.’ Said Judge Whyte, gesturing to the main doors of the Courthouse. 

‘Why did the citizens of this world attack us?’ Corder asked, tucking into an Arbites ration pack as his men raided the Police armoury.

‘They’re not citizens anymore, physical likeness aside, they’re nothing more then mindless killing machines.’ Whyte replied, leaning back against the Judges bench that dominated the Courtroom with her arms folded.

‘How did this happen?’ pressed Corder, desperate for answers.

‘The Revenatus sucked this planet dry.’ The Judge replied coolly.

‘The Revenatus?’ The Space Marine queried.

‘The Revantus, the Nosferatus, the Vampirus…whatever you want to call them, the outcome to Drogan was the same. They came to this world and consumed every last bit of psychic energy the planet had to offer, including the people.’

‘I’ve never heard of such a race, explain yourself Judge.’ Interrogated Corder.

‘It all began nearly two weeks ago, I received a vox transmission from Drogan’s Office of Astra Telepathica’ Judge Vycara Whyte began, her words becoming a flashback in her mind.

‘Judge Whyte, I regret to inform you that we are unable to send your daily report. We are experiencing technical difficulties.’ The Psyker on the other end of the Vox informed.

‘What kind of technical difficulties?’ Whyte enquired.

‘We are unable to send or receive any kind of Astropathic signal your Honour. These things happen from time to time, probably just some abnormal activity in the Warp, I have my best men working on it. We should re-establish communications in a few days.’ Came the assuring answer from the telepath.

‘Two days later, the lack of Astropathic communication began to have adverse effects upon the population of Drogan.’ Whyte continued in front of all of the Angels of Vengeance, who were now sat in the Courtroom listening avidly to her tale.

‘Governor Kosotan, how can I be of assistance?’ Whyte inquired, sitting at her desk eating a fresh green apple as the image of the Planetary Governor filled her desk mounted view screen.

‘The lack of Astropathic communication has caused a certain amount of anxiety amongst the citizens of Heartland. We will need your help in restoring order to some of the lower levels of the city. Unfound rumours about Tyranid invasions and approaching Warp storms have agitated the populace…and certain criminal elements are using the situation to their advantage.’ Kosotan pleaded.

‘The Governor was being overly modest in his assessment of the situation. Planet wide looting and rioting gripped all sectors of Drogan, from the Industrial Zones to the three Hive Cities – Heartland, Forest Run and Galveston. Our forces were spread thin and we had to implement martial law, seconding the Imperial Guard to help us quell the lawlessness.’ Whyte explained.

‘But what does this have to do with…?’ Corder interrupted.

‘Please allow me to finish Sergeant’ Whyte said callously, as if scalding a naughty child. Once she was sure that the Marine would not speak out again, she carried on with the story.

‘Just as we were able to establish some semblance of order, the planet went dark. A foreign object appeared in the sky, easily the size of a small moon and positioned itself directly in line with the system’s Solaris. The artificial eclipse escalated the panic and looting, rioting, murder and rape became commonplace on the city streets. Several gangs from the Under Hive made their presence known on the upper levels of Heartland and our forces were stretched to breaking point.’

‘And without the ability to send Astropathic messages, you were essentially cut off from the Imperium’ Corder mused, his words interrupting at an appropriate moment.

‘Exactly. I contacted Governor Kosotan and asked what he was going to do about the situation. He replied that his men had scanned the object and discovered it to be a vast Space Hulk that had taken up residence in orbit around Drogan. He would send up several troop transports loaded with his best men and engineers straight to gather more intelligence and if necessary, destroy the metal colossus blocking out the sun .’ Whyte said, before taking a few seconds pause.

‘The transport ships never returned’.

Part 4 to follow


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Another awesome installment bud. This one is quite the mystery! Keep up the good works!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------

